# An invasion is coming... (Bowtech that is)



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

And my first models for the 2011 season are FINALLY here. This week I received the new Bowtech Invasion, the Specialist and the Destroyer 350 (along with a bunch of youth bows). 
The invasion: First impressions of the bow - this is a very good looking bow with clean sweeping lines and contours. It is lighter than previous models at 3.9lbs, for a speed bow it has a longer BH (7") and more compact A-A (31), and a SMOKING 343 fps IBO rating. I was impressed in the overall bow's design, feel and look.

First shots were with a simple Hostage capture rest installed to a basic centershot. I didn't work on the timing or tune of the bow as I wanted to see what it'd do right out of the box. The draw cycle is nice and even for a speed bow, and it felt like the 70lb model I got was only pulling around 62lbs compared to many of the other speedy models around the marketplace - and the Easton Digital bow-scale showed it was low at 68lbs. The back wall is ROCK SOLID, which helps to hold on target. 

At the shot I noted that there is more after-shot vibration than is typical of prior Bowtech models, but I took into account that this was a bare bow that had a rest thrown on and was then shot... 350 grain arrow at 29" dl was going 331 with a loop on the string through a hostage rest. My 400 grain arrow was 322fps. I can see this bow making or possibly exceeding the IBO as the one I have tested under peak weight at 68lbs... so add another 4-6 fps for weight. The bow holds exceptionally well and for anyone looking to lighten their pack weight it'll shave 6-8 ounces from the other bows of it's caliber/price range. For me it will definitely be a hard decision as to which of the top models from PSE or Bowtech I will end up shooting. Check us out in Logan at 800 N 20 West Monday through Friday or call 435-753-9610 to set up a time on Saturdays to test drive the new Bowtech Invasion.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought a Destroyer 350 last year-it's AMAZING! After you shoot it, you almost have to look down to see if the arrow is gone.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

How are the draw lengths running? I heard they were running a 1/2 inch long.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The ones I have gotten have been almost spot on...and I mean within 1/8 of an inch or better measured to AMO spec. I have found that many of them are below peak weight though, so I will need to bump them a bit that way. I am liking the Invasion more and more... had two guys in who'd just bought DS Evo's and both shot the invasion just so they could say they had, and one has his Evo for sale and the other is likely going to as well.... though I still am having a hard time deciding which I like better. I guess it will depend on how well I shoot at Vernal this weekend.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Large shipment of treestand invasions came first of the week...both 60 and 70lb models, as well as a couple Forest optifade in 60 and 70lbs, and one Optifade desert camo in 70 even one in lefty for the 7% of the archery community that is southpaw...

Also have Assasins, Heartbreakers, Soldiers and a Specialist in black ops. If you've been looking for an invasion, I've got some.


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

How are you liking the Specialist? It looks way nice in Blackops. I currently shoot an Athens Exceed, but would like to try the Specialist one day too.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

You're welcome to come shoot it and see for yourself. I just got a Dominator Pro Hybrid from PSE or I'd have one of the Specialists... 330IBO with a 7ish brace height from a 37.5" axle to axle bow is a great combination. The one I have is a 60RH in Black ops... and it is sick (in a good way) looking.


----------

